# Ccv tips



## ccvbetips (Feb 5, 2020)

05.02.2020 tips:

Tottenham / over 2.5

Mirandes - Villareal - btts / over 2.5
------------------------------------------------------------------
Euroleague Basketball

Zenit - Fenerbahce - under 153.5

Panathinaikos - 2.5

Barcelona -3.5 and / over 166.5

Maccabi Tel Aviv - 7.5 / over 172.5
------------------------------------------------------------------
Eurocup Basketball

Kazan - 6.5 & over 161.5

Promitheas - Brescia - under 143.5

Venezia - Oldenburg - over 158.5

Unicaja Málaga - Tofas - over 165.5
------------------------------------------------------------------
Champions League Basketball

San Pablo Burgos - Vechta - over 164.5

Manresa - 3.5
------------------------------------------------------------------
ACCAS of the day

Fenerbahce -4.5 @ 1.41

Kazan - 2.5 @ 1.42

Final odds : 2.00
------------------------------------------------------------------
Tottenham - Southampton - over 1.5 @1. 25

Mirandes - Villareal - over 1.5 @1.25

Virtus Bologna - Partizan Belgrad - over 149.5 @1.37

Final odds : 2.14
------------------------------------------------------------------
Reasons on https://ccvtips.wordpress.com/


----------



## ccvbetips (Feb 5, 2020)

05.02.2020 tips:

Tottenham / over 2.5 - *WON/WON*

Mirandes - Villareal - btts / over 2.5 - *WON/WON*
------------------------------------------------------------------
Euroleague Basketball

Zenit - Fenerbahce - under 153.5 - *WON* 

Panathinaikos - 2.5 - *LOST*

Barcelona -3.5 and / over 166.5 - *LOST/LOST*

Maccabi Tel Aviv - 7.5 / over 172.5 - *LOST/LOST*
------------------------------------------------------------------
Eurocup Basketball

Kazan - 6.5 & over 161.5 - *WON*/*LOST*

Promitheas - Brescia - under 143.5 - *WON*

Venezia - Oldenburg - over 158.5 - *WON*

Unicaja Málaga - Tofas - over 165.5 - *LOST*
------------------------------------------------------------------
Champions League Basketball

San Pablo Burgos - Vechta - over 164.5 - *LOST*

Manresa - 3.5 - *LOST*
------------------------------------------------------------------
ACCAS of the day

Fenerbahce -4.5 @ 1.41 

Kazan - 2.5 @ 1.42 

Final odds : 2.00 - *WON*
------------------------------------------------------------------
Tottenham - Southampton - over 1.5 @1. 25

Mirandes - Villareal - over 1.5 @1.25

Virtus Bologna - Partizan Belgrad - over 149.5 @1.37

Final odds : 2.14 - *WON*

*Singles - Record today: 8W - 9L
ACCAS - Record today: 2W - 0L*


----------



## ccvbetips (Feb 6, 2020)

*Singles - Record : 8W - 9L
ACCAS - Record : 2W - 0L*

*06.02.2020 tips*:
------------------------------------------------------------------
*PDC Premier League Darts*

Gary Anderson to win

Michael van Gerwen - Peter Wright - under 11.5

Nathan Aspinall to win

Gerwyn Price to win
------------------------------------------------------------------
*Euroleague Basketball*

Zalgiris Kaunas +8.5 / over 161.5

CSKA Moscow - 6.5 / under 161.5

Alba Berlin - Real Madrid - over 168.5

Baskonia - 8.5
------------------------------------------------------------------
*ACCAS of the day*

Zalgiris Kaunas +12.5 @ 1.47

Baskonia - 3.5 @ 1.38

Final odds : 2.04
------------------------------------------------------------------
Gary Anderson to win @1.61

Natham Aspinall to win @1.50

Final odds : 2.42
------------------------------------------------------------------
Reasons on https://ccvtips.wordpress.com/


----------



## ccvbetips (Feb 6, 2020)

06.02.2020 tips:
------------------------------------------------------------------
PDC Premier League Darts

Gary Anderson to win - *WON*

Michael van Gerwen - Peter Wright - under 11.5 - *LOST*

Nathan Aspinall to win - *WON*

Gerwyn Price to win - *VOID*
------------------------------------------------------------------
Euroleague Basketball

Zalgiris Kaunas +8.5 / over 161.5 - *WON/WON*

CSKA Moscow - 6.5 / under 161.5 - *LOST*/*WON*

Alba Berlin - Real Madrid - over 168.5 - *WON*

Baskonia - 8.5 - *WON*
------------------------------------------------------------------
ACCAS of the day

Zalgiris Kaunas +12.5 @ 1.47

Baskonia - 3.5 @ 1.38

Final odds : 2.04 - *WON*
------------------------------------------------------------------
Gary Anderson to win @1.61

Natham Aspinall to win @1.50

Final odds : 2.42 - *WON*
------------------------------------------------------------------
Singles - Record today: 7W - 2L - 1V
ACCAS - Record today: 2W - 0L


----------



## ccvbetips (Feb 7, 2020)

*Singles - Record : 15W - 11L - 1V
ACCAS - Record : 4W - 0L

07.02.2020 tips*:
------------------------------------------------------------------
*Football*

Bristol City - Birmingham - ??? 

Almeria - Racing Santander - ??? 
------------------------------------------------------------------
*Euroleague Basketball*

Khimki - Crvena Zvezda - ??? 

Fenerbahce - Maccabi Tel Aviv - ??? 

Panathinaikos - Zenit - ??? 

Bayern München - Valencia - ??? 

Barcelona - Olimpia Milano - ??? 
------------------------------------------------------------------
*ACCAS of the day*

Fenerbahce - Maccabi Tel Aviv - ??? 

Barcelona - Olimpia Milano - ???

Final odds : 2.03
------------------------------------------------------------------
Bristol City - Birmingham - ??? 

Almeria - Racing Santander - ??? 

Lincoln - Rotherham - ??? 

Final odds : 2.32
------------------------------------------------------------------
Check the tips and reasons on https://ccvtips.wordpress.com/


----------



## alike1 (Feb 7, 2020)

Hello, do you have prooved betting history?


----------



## ccvbetips (Feb 7, 2020)

alike1 said:


> Hello, do you have prooved betting history?


Visit our site, click on the articles and there is the proof. Also you can check on twitter @ccvbetips. We discovered this site this week so jist started to keep track. We will update it daily.


----------



## ccvbetips (Feb 7, 2020)

Another 2 late picks from Fiba Intercontinental Cup

Virtus Bologna - San Lorenzo - ???
Tenerife - Rio Grande Valley Vipers - ??? 

Check the tips and reasons on https://ccvtips.wordpress.com


----------



## alike1 (Feb 7, 2020)

ccvbetips said:


> Visit our site, click on the articles and there is the proof. Also you can check on twitter @ccvbetips. We discovered this site this week so jist started to keep track. We will update it daily.


I would like to, but your website is not in english and i dont understand this language. Google chrome doesnt automatically translate ^^ Maybe possible improvement in future - english support of your website.


----------



## ccvbetips (Feb 7, 2020)

alike1 said:


> I would like to, but your website is not in english and i dont understand this language. Google chrome doesnt automatically translate ^^ Maybe possible improvement in future - english support of your website.


One of us is from Spain and he can use only spanish language. So this is a problem. We plan to go spanglish but this is a work en progress


----------



## ccvbetips (Feb 7, 2020)

alike1 said:


> I would like to, but your website is not in english and i dont understand this language. Google chrome doesnt automatically translate ^^ Maybe possible improvement in future - english support of your website.


One of us is from Spain and he can use only spanish language. So this is a problem. We plan to go spanglish but this is a work en progress


----------



## ccvbetips (Feb 7, 2020)

07.02.2020 tips:
------------------------------------------------------------------
Football

Bristol City - Birmingham - btts - *WON*

Almeria - Racing Santander - btts - *LOST*
------------------------------------------------------------------
Euroleague Basketball

Khimki - Crvena Zvezda - Crvena Zvezda +6.5 - *WON*
Khimki - Crvena Zvezda - over 168.5 - *LOST*

Fenerbahce - Maccabi Tel Aviv - Maccabi Tel Aviv +6.5 - *WON*
Fenerbahce - Maccabi Tel Aviv - under 159.5 - *WON*

Panathinaikos - Zenit - Panathinaikos - 12.5 - *WON*
Panathinaikos - Zenit - over 167.5 - *WON*

Bayern München - Valencia - Valencia +2.5 - *WON*
Bayern München - Valencia - under 160.5 - *WON*

Barcelona - Olimpia Milano - Milano +10.5 - *WON*
Barcelona - Olimpia Milano - under 162.5 - *LOST*

FIBA Intercontinental Cup - Basketball

Virtus Bologna - San Lorenzo - Bologna - 7.5 - *WON*
Tenerife - Rio Grande Valley Vipers - Tenerife -20.5 - *WON*
------------------------------------------------------------------
ACCAS of the day

Fenerbahce - Maccabi Tel Aviv - Maccabi Tel Aviv +11.5

Barcelona - Olimpia Milano - Milano +14.5

Final odds : 2.03 - *WON*
------------------------------------------------------------------
Bristol City - Birmingham - over 1.5

Almeria - Racing Santander - over 1.5

Lincoln - Rotherham - x2

Final odds : 2.32 - *LOST*
*-------------------------------------------------*
Singles - Record today: 11W - 3L
ACCAS - Record today: 1W - 1L


----------



## ccvbetips (Feb 7, 2020)

Hi mate. Starting from today I will personally write in English. We waited for someone to ask to have a thought and there we are. So follow us, like us, comment, and let's make money. 



alike1 said:


> I would like to, but your website is not in english and i dont understand this language. Google chrome doesnt automatically translate ^^ Maybe possible improvement in future - english support of your website.


----------



## ccvbetips (Feb 8, 2020)

*Singles - Record : 26W - 14L - 1V
ACCAS - Record : 5W - 1L

08.02.2020 - betting tips

Football - Premier League*

Everton - Crystal Palace:???
Brighton - Watford:???
------------------------------------------------------------------
*Rugby - Six Nations *

Ireland - Wales:???
Scotland - England :???
------------------------------------------------------------------

*SINGLE OF THE DAY*

Werder Bremen - Union Berlin:??? @2.16

------------------------------------------------------------------
*ACCAS of the day:*

Ireland - Wales:??? @1.44
Scotland - England:??? @1.45

Final odds:  2.09
------------------------------------------------------------------
*Update on 08.02.2020 - 12:03 GMT 

Football*

Brentford - Middlesbrough:??? 

Tranmere - Portsmouth:??? 

Check the tips and reasons on https://ccvtips.wordpress.com


----------



## ccvbetips (Feb 8, 2020)

*08.02.2020 - betting tips

Football - Premier League*

Everton - Crystal Palace: Everton to win - *WON*
Brighton - Watford: over 2.5 goals - *LOST*
------------------------------------------------------------------
*Rugby - Six Nations*

Ireland - Wales: Wales +3.5 - *LOST*
Scotland - England : England - 6.5 - *WON* / over 39.5 - *LOST*
------------------------------------------------------------------

*SINGLE OF THE DAY*

Werder Bremen - Union Berlin: Werder to win @2.16 - *LOST*

------------------------------------------------------------------
*ACCAS of the day:*

Ireland - Wales: Wales +7.5 @1.44
Scotland - England: England - 2.5 @1.45

Final odds: 2.09 - *LOST*
------------------------------------------------------------------
*Update on 08.02.2020 - 12:03 GMT

Football*

Brentford - Middlesbrough: Brentford to win - *WON / *under 2.5 goals - *LOST*

Tranmere - Portsmouth: Portsmouth to win - *WON* / under 2.5 goals - *WON*
-------------------------------------------------
Singles - Record today: 5W - 5L
ACCAS - Record today: 0W - 1L


----------



## ccvbetips (Feb 9, 2020)

*Singles - Stats : 31W - 18L - 1V
Bet of the day - Stats : 5W - 3L

09.02.2020 - betting tips

Basketball – FIBA Intercontinental Cup*

San Lorenzo – Rio Grande Valley Vipers :??? 

Tenerife – Virtus Bologna :??? 

——————————————————————
*Football – Premier League*

Sheffield Utd – Bournemouth :??? 

Manchester City – West Ham :??? 
——————————————————————
*Rugby – Six Nations*

France – Italy :??? 

——————————————————————

*ACCA OF THE DAY*:

Sheffield United – Bournemouth:??? @ 1.22

Man City – West Ham:??? @ 1.40

France – Italy:??? @ 1.44

Final odds: 2.47 ——————————————————————
*SUPER SINGLE OF THE DAY:*

Tenerife – Virtus Bologna:??? @ 2.55

Check the tips and reasons on https://ccvtips.wordpress.com


----------



## ccvbetips (Feb 9, 2020)

Bad day this 09.02. These were our results:

*Basketball - FIBA Intercontinental Cup*

San Lorenzo - Rio Grande Valley Vipers : San Lorenzo - 8.5 - *LOST*

Tenerife - Virtus Bologna : Bologna +4.5- *LOST* / over 150.5 - *WON*
------------------------------------------------------------------
*Football - Premier League*

Sheffield Utd - Bournemouth : Sheffield Utd to win - *WON*

Manchester City - West Ham : over 3.5 goals - *VOID*
------------------------------------------------------------------
*Rugby - Six Nations*

France - Italy : France - 26.5 - *LOST*

------------------------------------------------------------------

*ACCA OF THE DAY*:

Sheffield United - Bournemouth: under 3.5 goals @ 1.22

Man City - West Ham: over 1.5 goals in the 2nd half @ 1.40

France - Italy: France - 18.5 @ 1.44

Final odds: 2.47 - *LOST*

------------------------------------------------------------------

*SUPER SINGLE OF THE DAY:*

Tenerife - Virtus Bologna: Bologna to win @ 2.55 - *LOST*
------------------------------------------------------------------
Singles - Record today: 2W - 3L - 1V
Bet of the day - Record today: 0W - 2L


----------



## ccvbetips (Feb 12, 2020)

Singles - Stats : 33W - 21L - 2V
Bet of the day - Stats : 5W - 5L

*12.02.2020 - betting tips

Football - England Championship*

Bristol City - Deby County:??? @ 1.90

Bristol City - Deby County:??? @ 1.66

Millwall - Fulham:??? @ 1.61

Millwall - Fulham:??? @ 2.40

Reading - West Brom:??? @ 2.05

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ACCA OF THE DAY:

Bristol City - Derby:??? @ 1.28
Millwall - Fulham:??? @ 1.36
Reading - West Brom:??? @ 1.25

Final odds: 2.18

Check the tips and reasons on https://ccvtips.wordpress.com


----------



## ccvbetips (Feb 12, 2020)

Amazing day for ccvtips. Here are the results:

*12.02.2020 - betting tips

Football - England Championship*

Bristol City - Deby County: over 2.5 goals @ 1.90 - *WON*


Bristol City - Deby County: both teams to score @ 1.66 - *WON*


Millwall - Fulham: under 2.5 goals @ 1.61 - *WON*


Millwall - Fulham: Fulham to win @ 2.40 - *LOST*


Reading - West Brom: West Brom to win @ 2.05 - *WON*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ACCA OF THE DAY:
Bristol City - Derby: over 1.5 goals @ 1.28
Millwall - Fulham: x2 @ 1.36
Reading - West Brom: x2 @ 1.25


Final odds: 2.18 - *WON*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Singles - Record today: 4W - 1L 

Bet of the day - Record today: 1W - 0L*


----------



## ccvbetips (Feb 13, 2020)

*Singles - Stats: 37W - 22L -2V
Bet of the day - Stats: 6W - 5L*

These are our tips for today. You can read about them in detail on our previous posts.

*PDC Darts - Premier League - Night 2*

Robbie Cross - Nathan Aspinall:??? @ 1.72

Robbie Cross - Nathan Aspinall:??? @ 2.00

Gerwyn Price - Michael Smith: ??? @ 1.50

Gary Anderson - Peter Wright:??? @ 1.72

Glen Durrant - Fallon Sherrock:??? @ 1.72

Daryl Gurney - Michael van Gerwen:??? @ 1.72

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Basketball - Copa del Rey - Spain*

Barcelona - Valencia Pick:??? 

Real Madrid -Bilbao Basket Pick:??? 

*Basketball - Copa Italia*

Armani Milano - Cremona Pick:??? 

Virtus Bologna - Venezia Pick:??? 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*BETS OF THE DAY:*

Armani Milano - Guerino Vanoli:??? 

Real Madrid - Bilbao Basket :??? 

Final odds: 2.07


Gary Anderson - Peter Wright:??? @ 2.20


Check the tips and reasons on https://ccvtips.wordpress.com


----------



## ccvbetips (Feb 13, 2020)

Another great day for ccvtips. We ended again on profit. Thanks for following us. Here are our results yesterday:

PDC Darts - Premier League - Night 2


Robbie Cross - Nathan Aspinall: Aspinall to win ( draw no bet ) @ 1.72 - *LOST*

Robbie Cross - Nathan Aspinall: over 11.5 legs @ 2.00 - *WON*

Gerwyn Price - Michael Smith: Price to win ( draw no bet ) @ 1.50 - *VOID*

Gary Anderson - Peter Wright: Wright to win ( draw no bet ) @ 1.72 - *VOID*

Glen Durrant - Fallon Sherrock: Sherrock +3.5 legs @ 1.72 - *WON*

Daryl Gurney - Michael van Gerwen: van Gerwen -2.5 legs @ 1.72 - *WON*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Basketball - Copa del Rey - Spain


Barcelona - Valencia Pick: Barcelona-5.5 - *LOST*

Real Madrid -Bilbao Basket Pick: Bilbao Basket+11.5 - *WON*



Basketball - Copa Italia


Armani Milano - Cremona Pick: Armani- 5.5 - *WON*

Virtus Bologna - Venezia Pick: VIRTUS-4.5 - *LOST*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

BETS OF THE DAY:

Armani Milano - Guerino Vanoli Armani Milano (1.40)
Real Madrid - Bilbao Basket Bilbao+15.5 (1.47)

Final odds: 2.07 - *WON*



Gary Anderson - Peter Wright: Peter Wright to win ( 1x2 ) @ 2.20 - *LOST*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Singles - Record today: 5W - 3L -2V

Bet of the day - Record today: 1W - 1L*
-------------------------------------------------------------
Follow us on www.ccvtips.wordpress.com and like our posts.


----------



## ccvbetips (Feb 14, 2020)

*Singles - Stats: 42W - 25L -4V* 
*Bet of the day - Stats: 7W - 6L*

These are our tips for today.

*FOOTBALL - PREMIER LEAGUE

Wolves - Leicester :??? @1.80


FOOTBALL - CHAMPIONSHIP

Hull - Swansea :??? @ 2.20*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BASKETBALL - COPA ACB

Unicaja Malaga - Zaragoza :??? @ 1.90

Tenerife - Andorra :??? @ 1.86



BASKETBALL - FRANCE LEADERS CUP

Lyon - Strasbourg :??? @ 1.90



BASKETBALL - COPA ITALIA

Sassari - Brindisi :??? @ 1.86

Brescia - Fortitudo Bologna :??? @ 1.95



BASKETBALL - VTB UNITED LEAGUE

Astana - Khimki :??? @ 1.80*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*RUGBY - Premiership

Gloucester - Exeter :??? @ 1.83*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BETS OF THE DAY:

Unicaja Malaga - Zaragoza:??? @ 1.40

Asvel Lyon - Strasbourg:??? @ 1.47

Final odds: 2.06



Wolves - Leicester:??? @ 1.33

Hull - Swansea:??? @ 1.61

Final odds : 2.14


Check the tips on https://ccvtips.wordpress.com*


----------



## ccvbetips (Feb 14, 2020)

Please ignore all the stats from the last few weeks. 

*Update on our first month back in action*:

General stats: 204 total picks 
112  WON 
 88  LOST 
 4  VOID
 YIELD = 5.10%

For stats on details visit us on https://ccvtips.wordpress.com


----------



## ccvbetips (Feb 14, 2020)

A very disappointing day for us. A lot of bad luck at Swansea which we lost in the 94th minute. Thanks for following us. We will improve. Here are our results yesterday:

FOOTBALL - PREMIER LEAGUE

Wolves - Leicester : both teams to score @ 1.80 - *LOST*

FOOTBALL - CHAMPIONSHIP

Hull - Swansea : Swansea to win @ 2.20 - *LOST*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

BASKETBALL - COPA ACB

Unicaja Malaga - Zaragoza : Zaragoza +5.5 @ 1.90 - *WON*

Tenerife - Andorra : Tenerife - 4.5 @ 1.86 - *LOST*


BASKETBALL - FRANCE LEADERS CUP

Lyon - Strasbourg : Lyon - 9.5 @ 1.90 - *WON*


BASKETBALL - COPA ITALIA

Sassari - Brindisi : Sassari - 4.5 @ 1.86 - *LOST*

Brescia - Fortitudo Bologna : Brescia - 5.5 @ 1.95 - *LOST*


BASKETBALL - VTB UNITED LEAGUE

Astana - Khimki : Khimki - 6.5 @ 1.80 - *LOST*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

RUGBY - Premiership

Gloucester - Exeter : over 39.5 @ 1.83 - *WON*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
BETS OF THE DAY:

Unicaja Malaga - Zaragoza Pick: Zaragoza +10,5 @ 1.40

Asvel Lyon - Strasbourg Pick: Lyon -5.5 @ 1.47

Final odds: 2.06 - *WON*



Wolves - Leicester: over 1.5 goals @ 1.33

Hull - Swansea: 2 (DNB) @ 1.61

Final odds : 2.14 - *LOST*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Singles - Record today: 3W - 6L

Bet of the day - Record today: 1W - 1L


----------



## ccvbetips (Feb 15, 2020)

Singles - yesterday: 3W - 6L

Bet of the day - yesterday: 1W - 1L

All time stats: 213 total picks
115 W - 94 L - 4V ; YIELD = 3.30%

All time stats by sports:

Basketball : 121 total picks
64 W - 57 L; YIELD : -0.69%

Football : 68 total picks
40 W - 27 L - 1 V; YIELD: 13.12%

NFL : 6 total picks
2 W - 4 L; YIELD : -36.50%

Darts: 10 total picks
5 W - 2 L- 3 V; YIELD : 16.00%

Rugby: 8 total picks
4 W - 4 L; YIELD : -5.88%

BET OF THE DAY: 29 total picks
14 W - 15 L; YIELD : 1.52%


These are our tips for today:

FOOTBALL - PREMIER LEAGUE

Southampton - Burnley: ??? @ 1.80

Norwich - Liverpool: ??? @ 1.70



FOOTBALL - CHAMPIONSHIP

Cardiff - Wigan: ??? @ 2.00

Derby - Huddersfield: ??? @ 2.10

Fulham - Barnsley: ??? @ 1.50

Leeds - Britol City: ??? @ 1.89

Middlesbrough - Luton: ??? @ 1.66

QPR - Stoke: ??? @ 2.00

Sheffield Wednesday - Reading: ??? @ 1.72

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BASKETBALL - COPA ACB

Valencia - Real Madrid : ??? @ 1.90



BASKETBALL - COPA ITALIA

Venezia- Milano : ??? @ 1.90



BASKETBALL - FRANCE LEADERS CUP

Lyon - Levallois : ??? @ 1.90

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

RUGBY - Premiership

Saracens - Sale: ??? @ 1.90

Worcester -Bath: ??? @ 1.90



RUGBY - Pro 14


Leinster - Cheetahs: ??? @ 1.90

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BETS OF THE DAY:

Valencia - Real Madrid Pick: ??? @ 1.40

Venezia - Milano Pick: ??? @ 1.50

Final odds: 2.09



Fulham - Barnsley: ??? @ 1.50

Middlesbrough - Luton: ??? @ 1.66

Final odds: 2.49

Check the tips on https://ccvtips.wordpress.com


----------



## ccvbetips (Feb 15, 2020)

Some NHL tips for you to get rich overnight:


Philadelphia at Tampa Bay: ??? @ 1.55

Philadelphia at Tampa Bay: ??? @ 1.90

San Jose at Minnesota: ??? @ 1.86

Toronto at Ottawa: ??? @ 1.54

Los Angeles at Colorado: ??? @ 1.55

Washinton at Arizona: ??? @ 1.74

NY Islanders at Vegas; Vegas: ??? @ 1.57



*Check the tips on https://ccvtips.wordpress.com*


----------



## ccvbetips (Feb 16, 2020)

Bad day. We go on. Here are our results yesterday:

*FOOTBALL – PREMIER LEAGUE*

Southampton – Burnley: both teams to score @ 1.80 – *WON*

Norwich – Liverpool: over 3 goals @ 1.70 – *LOST*



*FOOTBALL – CHAMPIONSHIP*

Cardiff – Wigan: 1 @ 2.00 – *LOST*

Derby – Huddersfield: over 2.5 goals @ 2.10 – *LOST*

Fulham – Barnsley: 1 @ 1.50 – *LOST*

Leeds – Britol City: Bristol City +1.5 @ 1.89 – *WON*

Middlesbrough – Luton: over 2.5 goals @ 1.66 – *LOST*

QPR – Stoke: over 2.5 goals @ 2.00 – *WON*

Sheffield Wednesday – Reading: under 2.5 goals @ 1.72 – *LOST*

—————————————————————————

*BASKETBALL – COPA ACB*

Valencia – Real Madrid : Valencia +6.5 @ 1.90 – *LOST*



*BASKETBALL – COPA ITALIA*

Venezia- Milano : Milano – 5.5 @ 1.90 – *LOST*



*BASKETBALL – FRANCE LEADERS CUP*

Lyon – Levallois : Lyon – 5.5 @ 1.90 – *WON*

—————————————————————————

*RUGBY – Premiership*

Saracens – Sale: under 31.5 @ 1.90 – *LOST*

Worcester -Bath: under 28.5 @ 1.90 – *LOST*



*RUGBY – Pro 14*

Leinster – Cheetahs: Cheetahs +14.5 @ 1.90 – *LOST*

—————————————————————————

*BETS OF THE DAY*:

Valencia – Real Madrid Pick: Valencia +10.5 @ 1.40

Venezia – Milano Pick: Milano -1.5 @ 1.50

Final odds: 2.09 – *LOST*



Fulham – Barnsley: 1 @ 1.50

Middlesbrough – Luton: over 2.5 goals @1.66

Final odds: 2.49 – *LOST*

—————————————————————————

*NHL*

Philadelphia at Tampa Bay: Tampa Bay to win ( incl OT ) @ 1.55 – *WON* 

Philadelphia at Tampa Bay: over 6 goals ( incl OT ) @ 1.90 – *WON*

San Jose at Minnesota: under 6 goals ( incl OT ) @ 1.86 – *WON* 

Toronto at Ottawa: Toronto to win ( incl OT ) @ 1.54 – *WON* 

Los Angeles at Colorado: Colorado to win ( reg. time ) @ 1.55 – *LOST*

Washinton at Arizona: Washinton to win ( incl OT ) @ 1.74 – *LOST* 

NY Islanders at Vegas: Vegas to win ( incl OT ) @ 1.57 – *WON* 

————————————————————————————————————————————

*Singles – yesterday: 9W – 13L

Bet of the day – yesterday: 0W – 2L*


----------



## ccvbetips (Feb 16, 2020)

All time stats: 235 total picks
124 W - 107 L - 4 V ; YIELD = 0.44%

All time stats by sports:

Basketball : 121 total picks
65 W - 59 L; YIELD : -1.56%

Football : 68 total picks
43 W - 33 L - 1 V; YIELD: 7.29%

NFL : 6 total picks
2 W - 4 L; YIELD : -36.50%

NHL : 7 total picks
5 W - 2 L; YIELD : 20.29%

Darts: 10 total picks
5 W - 2 L- 3 V; YIELD : 16.00%

Rugby: 8 total picks
4 W - 7 L; YIELD : -31.55%

BET OF THE DAY: 31 total picks
14 W - 17 L; YIELD : -5.03%

These are our tips for today:

*FOOTBALL - PREMIER LEAGUE*

Aston Villa - Tottenham:??? @ 1.80

Aston Villa - Tottenham:??? @ 1.66

Arsenal - Newcastle:??? @ 2.10

Arsenal - Newcastle:??? @ 1.80




FOOTBALL - BUNDESLIGA

Koln - Bayern:??? @ 1.72

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BASKETBALL - Copa ACB


Unicaja Malaga - Real Madrid:??? @ 1.90

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

RUGBY - Premiership

Northampton - Bristol:??? @ 1.80

Northampton - Bristol:??? @ 1.83

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BETS OF THE DAY:

Asvel Lyon - Dijon Pick:??? @ 1.50

Alba Berlin - Oldenburg Pick:??? @ 1.41

Final odds: 2.12




Arsenal - Newcastle:??? @ 1.40

Aston Villa - Tottenham:??? @ 1.22

Northampton Saints - Bristol Bears:??? @ 1.36

Final odds: 2.32




Northampton Saints - Bristol Bears:??? @ 2.10


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Stay in touch. NHL tips to follow later.

*Check the tips on https://ccvtips.wordpress.com*


----------



## ccvbetips (Feb 16, 2020)

And after yesterday super day in NHL, let's have a look into today's matches:

*Detroit at Pittsburgh:??? @ 1.71

Boston at NY Rangers:??? @ 1.86

Edmonton at Carolina:??? @ 1.71

Anaheim at Vancouver:??? @ 1.62

Columbus at New Jersey:??? @ 1.76

St. Louis at Nashville:??? @ 1.80

Dallas at Ottawa:??? @ 1.60

Toronto at Buffalo:??? @ 1.95

Toronto at Buffalo:??? @ 1.60

Chicago at Winnipeg:??? @ 1.86*


Check the tips on https://ccvtips.wordpress.com


----------



## ccvbetips (Feb 17, 2020)

*Milan – Torino:??? @ 1.72

Chelsea – Man Utd :??? @ 1.22

Final odds : 2.10









						Ccvtips
					

Ponturi de la băieții !




					ccvtips.wordpress.com
				



*


----------



## ccvbetips (Feb 17, 2020)

*All time stats:* *253 total picks 
133 W - 116 L - 4 V ; YIELD = - 0.47%

All time stats by sports:

Basketball : 125 total picks
66 W - 59 L; YIELD : -0.82%

Football : 82 total picks
47 W - 34 L - 1 V; YIELD: 9.26%

NFL : 6 total picks
2 W - 4 L; YIELD : -36.50%

NHL : 17 total picks
9 W - 8 L; YIELD : - 10.00%

Darts:* *10 total picks
5 W - 2 L- 3 V; YIELD : 16.00%

Rugby:* *13 total picks
4 W - 9 L; YIELD : -42.08%

BET OF THE DAY:* *34 total picks
14 W - 20 L; YIELD : -13.41%*

These are our tips for today:

*NHL:

NY Islanders at Arizona:??? @ 1.71

Anaheim at Calgary:??? @ 1.57

Florida at San Jose:??? @ 1.68

Florida at San Jose:??? @ 1.74

Tampa Bay at Colorado:??? @ 1.80*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BETS OF THE DAY:

Milan - Torino:??? @ 1.72

Chelsea - Man Utd :??? @ 1.22

Final odds : 2.10*



* Florida at San Jose:??? @ 2.00*



* Tampa Bay at Colorado:??? @ 2.45*


Check the tips on https://ccvtips.wordpress.com


----------



## ccvbetips (Feb 18, 2020)

Another day with a bad taste.

Here are our results yesterday:

*NHL*:

NY Islanders at Arizona: over 5 (incl OT) @ 1.71 – *LOST*

Anaheim at Calgary: Calgary to win (incl. OT) @ 1.57 – *WON*

Florida at San Jose: Florida to win (incl. OT) @ 1.68 – *WON*

Florida at San Jose: under 6.5 (incl. OT) @ 1.74 – *LOST*

Tampa Bay at Colorado: over 6 (incl. OT) @ 1.80 – *WON*

———————————————————————————————————————————-

*BETS OF THE DAY:*

Milan – Torino: Ibrahimovic to score @ 1.72

Chelsea – Man Utd : 1x @ 1.22

Final odds : 2.10 – *LOST*



Florida at San Jose: Florida to win (EXCL. OT) @ 2.00 – *WON*



 Tampa Bay at Colorado: over 6.5 (EXCL. OT) @ 2.45 – *LOST*

————————————————————————————————————————————

Singles – yesterday: 3 W – 2 L

Bet of the day – yesterday: 1 W – 2 L


----------



## ccvbetips (Feb 18, 2020)

All time stats: 258 total picks
136 W - 118 L - 4 V ; YIELD = - 0.45%

All time stats by sports:

Basketball : 125 total picks
66 W - 59 L; YIELD : -0.82%

Football : 82 total picks
47 W - 34 L - 1 V; YIELD: 9.26%

NFL : 6 total picks
2 W - 4 L; YIELD : -36.50%

NHL : 22 total picks
12 W - 10 L; YIELD : - 7.50%

Darts: 10 total picks
5 W - 2 L- 3 V; YIELD : 16.00%

Rugby: 13 total picks
4 W - 9 L; YIELD : -42.08%

BET OF THE DAY: 37 total picks
15 W - 22 L; YIELD : -15.03%

These are our tips for today:

*FOOTBALL: Champions League*

Dortmund - PSG:??? @ 1.72
Dortmund - PSG:??? @ 1.80

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BETS OF THE DAY:*

1) Borussia Dortmund - Paris St Germain:??? @ 2.10



2) Atletico Madrid - Liverpool:??? @ 1.28
Dortmund - PSG:??? @ 1.72

Final odds: 2.20

*Check the tips on https://ccvtips.wordpress.com*


Stay tune for more NHL tips later.


----------



## ccvbetips (Feb 18, 2020)

Our NHL selections for 18/02/2020

*Columbus at Philadelphia:??? @ 1.86

Toronto at Pittsburgh:??? @ 1.52

Montreal at Detroit:??? @ 1.71

Buffalo at Ottawa:??? @ 1.68

Carolina at Nashville:??? @ 1.73

New Jersey at St. Louis:??? @ 1.58

New Jersey at St. Louis:??? @ 1.68

Los Angeles at Winnipeg:??? @ 1.80

Check the tips on https://ccvtips.wordpress.com*


----------



## ccvbetips (Feb 19, 2020)

A great day with loads of greens.

Here are our results yesterday:


FOOTBALL: Champions League

Dortmund - PSG: under 1.5 goals in the first half @ 1.72 - *WON*


Dortmund - PSG: under 3.5 goals @ 1.80 - *WON*


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NHL:

Columbus at Philadelphia: Phiadelphia to win (EXCL. OT) @ 1.86 - *WON*


Toronto at Pittsburgh: over 5.5 goals @ 1.52 -*WON*


Montreal at Detroit: Montreal to win (EXCL. OT) @ 1.71 - *LOST*


Buffalo at Ottawa: under 6.5 (INCL. OT) @ 1.68 - *LOST*


Carolina at Nashville: over 5.5 @ 1.73 - *LOST*


New Jersey at St. Louis: St Louis to win (EXCL. OT) @ 1.58 *WON*


New Jersey at St. Louis: under 6.5 (INCL. OT) @ 1.68 - *WON*


Los Angeles at Winnipeg: Winnipeg to win (EXCL. OT) @ 1.80 - *WON*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BETS OF THE DAY:

1) Borussia Dortmund - Paris St Germain: Dortmund to win (DNB) @ 2.10 - *WON*


2) Atletico Madrid - Liverpool: x2 @ 1.28

Dortmund - PSG: under 1.5 goals in the first half @ 1.72

Final odds: 2.20 - *LOST*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Singles - yesterday: 7W - 3L

Bet of the day - yesterday: 1W - 1L*


----------



## ccvbetips (Feb 19, 2020)

*All time stats:* *268 total picks 
143 W - 121 L - 4 V ; YIELD = 0.30%

All time stats by sports:

Basketball : 125 total picks
66 W - 59 L; YIELD : -0.82%

Football : 84 total picks
49 W - 34 L - 1 V; YIELD: 10.85%

NFL : 6 total picks
2 W - 4 L; YIELD : -36.50%

NHL : 30 total picks
17 W - 13 L; YIELD : - 4.03%

Darts:* *10 total picks
5 W - 2 L- 3 V; YIELD : 16.00%

Rugby:* *13 total picks
4 W - 9 L; YIELD : -42.08%

BET OF THE DAY:* *39 total picks
16 W - 23 L; YIELD : -14.00%*



These are our tips for today:

*FOOTBALL: Champions League

Atalanta - Valencia:??? @ 1.60

Atalanta - Valencia:??? @ 1.61

Tottenham - Leipzig:??? @ 2.10*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BASKETBALL: Euroleague Women

Fenerbahce W - Montpellier W:??? @ 1.83

USK Praga W - Venezia W:??? @ 1.80*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BETS OF THE DAY:

1) Atalanta - Valencia:??? @ 2.10*



*2) Tottenham - Leipzig:??? @ 1.44

USK Praga W - Venezia W:??? @ 1.47

Final odds: 2.13

Check the tips on https://ccvtips.wordpress.com

Stay tune for more NHL tips later.*


----------



## ccvbetips (Feb 19, 2020)

*Our NHL selections for 19/02/2020:

Arizona at Dallas:??? @ 1.72

Boston at Edmonton:??? @ 1.76

Boston at Edmonton:??? @ 1.74

Florida at Anaheim:???  @ 2.25

Florida at Anaheim:??? @ 1.57

NY Islanders at Colorado:??? @ 2.00

Check the tips on https://ccvtips.wordpress.com*


----------



## ccvbetips (Feb 20, 2020)

Amazing day yesterday. 
Check our results- 19/02/2020 in here: *








						Ccvtips
					

Ponturi de la băieții !




					ccvtips.wordpress.com
				



*


----------



## ccvbetips (Feb 20, 2020)

*All time stats*: 279 total picks
150 W – 125 L – 4 V ; *YIELD = 1.05%*

All time stats by sports:

*Basketball* : 127 total picks
67 W – 60 L; *YIELD : -0.94%

Football* : 87 total picks
52 W – 34 L – 1 V; *YIELD: 13.13%*

*NFL* : 6 total picks
2 W – 4 L; *YIELD : -36.50%*

*NHL* : 36 total picks
20 W – 16 L; *YIELD : -3.44%*

*Darts*: 10 total picks
5 W – 2 L- 3 V; *YIELD : 16.00%*

*Rugby*: 13 total picks
4 W – 9 L; *YIELD : -42.08%*

*BET OF THE DAY*: 41 total picks
18 W – 23 L; *YIELD : -7.88%*

*








						Ccvtips
					

Ponturi de la băieții !




					ccvtips.wordpress.com
				



*


----------



## ccvbetips (Feb 20, 2020)

Many, many matches today. 
Check 20/02/2020 tips on *








						Ccvtips
					

Ponturi de la băieții !




					ccvtips.wordpress.com
				



*


----------



## ccvbetips (Feb 20, 2020)

Update with the NHL and NBA tips for today - 20/02/2020

_*Check all todays tips on https://ccvtips.wordpress.com*_


----------



## ccvbetips (Feb 21, 2020)

*Unlucky yesterday. 
Check our results- 20/02/2020 in here: https://ccvtips.wordpress.com*


----------



## ccvbetips (Feb 21, 2020)

*Unlucky yesterday. 
Check our results- 20/02/2020 in here: https://ccvtips.wordpress.com*


----------



## ccvbetips (Feb 21, 2020)

*Many, many matches today. 
Check 21/02/2020 tips on https://ccvtips.wordpress.com*


----------



## ccvbetips (Feb 21, 2020)

Update with the NHL and NBA tips for today - 21/02/2020

Check all todays tips on https://ccvtips.wordpress.com


----------



## ccvbetips (Feb 21, 2020)

Update with Liga 2 Romanian tips for - 22/02/2020

Check all todays tips on https://ccvtips.wordpress.com


----------

